# Industry News: Zenit and Leica Present Joint Production Camera



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 26, 2018)

> *COLOGNE, Germany, September 26, 2018 /PRNewswire/ —*
> Krasnogorsky Zavod, manufacturer of the Russian brand Zenit, in cooperation with Leica Camera AG, German manufacturer of premium cameras and optics, designed a new digital rangefinder camera Zenit M. The Shvabe Holding, part of Rostec, has presented this product at Photokina 2018, the largest international trade fair for the photographic and imaging industries held in Cologne.
> One of the participants of the project is Krasnogorsky Zavod (KMZ Zenit), a leading designer of photographic equipment in Russia, is now part of Shvabe. The Zenit M is technically based on the Leica M Type 240 platform, but was modified both in terms of hardware and software.
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## LDS (Sep 28, 2018)

The priciest and one of the cheapest camera developers of the past working together... funny!


----------



## AlanF (Sep 28, 2018)

Leica is the whore of the camera world.


----------



## Del Paso (Mar 26, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Leica is the whore of the camera world.


Rather a very expensive callgirl!


----------

